# Alice Saga?



## Vader7476 (Sep 11, 2009)

Why was the Alice Saga by Mollycoddles pulled? All characters are 18.

Please don't touch the classics! :doh:

Hopefully we're not going to lose so many great stories from her, Id, Westoben, etc.


----------



## Dwavenhobble (Sep 16, 2009)

very odd looks like my Amber 4. series has gone too.
now Alice it was never said how old she was only in high school but I think common sense says tehy are 18 + but come on my Amber stories even go modderated so theres no reason they should have gone nor should the Alice series


----------



## Wetsobem (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't recall that it was ever stated directly that any main character is 18 (or otherwise). However, I do recall that there was a summer between school years in the middling chapters, which suggests that the characters very probably did not start out that old--which may be a contributing factor.

Don't get me wrong: I don't like this one bit. MC's stories have been here for years; Alice was even in the old library archive. The stories--as far as I know--have never offended anyone, and they are an excellent guide post for their genre. Of course, I'm none too happy about the sudden pulling of my story, either.


----------



## Wetsobem (Sep 17, 2009)

Dwavenhobble said:


> very odd looks like my Amber 4. series has gone too.



Yes, this one makes a little less sense. Amber and Sally are college students, and the story and its spin-offs carry them at least two years into college, so they are probably 19 or 20 through most of the plot.


----------



## Dwavenhobble (Sep 17, 2009)

Wetsobem said:


> Yes, this one makes a little less sense. Amber and Sally are college students, and the story and its spin-offs carry them at least two years into college, so they are probably 19 or 20 through most of the plot.


Damn Ive figured it out why the amber saga got taken down damn it, its silly but these new super strict rules nailed me.
4.5 Amber was implied to have gone to Alice's school and I mentioened in passing some characters from the Alice series (seriously this is the best I can think of as to why this is gone)
4.6 Amber in fat camp very brief descriptions of Heather and Alice
4.7 New girl in the bakery who I didnt clarify the age on.
though as all threee were vetted by Observer I dont se why they'd be removed now, its not like they were in raw state like i post on other sites.


----------



## Vader7476 (Sep 18, 2009)

Is there rules posted anywhere? Conrad doesn't seem to be in the mood to talk with me about all this.


----------



## Dwavenhobble (Sep 18, 2009)

Vader7476 said:


> Is there rules posted anywhere? Conrad doesn't seem to be in the mood to talk with me about all this.


nope, the rule hasnt been posted, from what Ive gatheres the rule is still in discussions with the modderation council on Dims so might take a while.
All anyone knows is it is any referance to children in a weight gain story, even in passing


----------



## samster (Sep 19, 2009)

I just noticed this too - a bit crazy in my opinion. High school drama's and movies are very popular in the mainstream media and I always thought the stories that fitted the High School/ College age group were a continuation of this. Alice is an all time classic and should be posted here.


----------



## Vader7476 (Sep 19, 2009)

Exactly, and since the rule Conrad just gave allows for minors to be in the story as long as they're not a main characters, most of the stories taken off should be okay.


----------



## AngelStryker (Oct 18, 2009)

Talking about cutting the library in half... Geez, most of my favorite stories got yanked...


----------



## Vader7476 (Oct 18, 2009)

AngelStryker said:


> Talking about cutting the library in half... Geez, most of my favorite stories got yanked...



Me too. Unfortunately the readers and writers get no say on this site. We're treated as if we're a cancerous leech on the arsehole of a rotting corpse.


----------



## Observer (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, that kind of tactful loving diplomacy will I fear not accomplish much of anything. 

The ages of characters in the Alice series are actually somewhat vague. In the more recent chapters they are Seniors, but that is after a summer break, which would impy that they were likely 17. But some chapters of the Alice saga is also interwoven with the Amber and Heather series.

That, however, is not really the immediate problem. The fact is that not all the existing collections have been reviewed nor is there a procedure in place for handling those which have been placed in modersated stsatus. Until those two things are done the status of specific stories is not even up for discussion.


----------



## Vader7476 (Oct 19, 2009)

Observer said:


> Well, that kind of tactful loving diplomacy will I fear not accomplish much of anything.
> 
> The ages of characters in the Alice series are actually somewhat vague. In the more recent chapters they are Seniors, but that is after a summer break, which would impy that they were likely 17. But some chapters of the Alice saga is also interwoven with the Amber and Heather series.
> 
> That, however, is not really the immediate problem. The fact is that not all the existing collections have been reviewed nor is there a procedure in place for handling those which have been placed in modersated stsatus. Until those two things are done the status of specific stories is not even up for discussion.



You won't even respond to me Observer. I've PMed you multiple times. I'd love for some diplomacy. LET ME HELP! I'D LOVE TO HELP.

The ages are vague because they're not important. Have them be 18 in summer and turning 19 in the summer again after school. Problem solved. 

I think Heather is a senior, I might be mistaken.

Amber is well over 18 in all of her series, she's in college.


----------



## AngelStryker (Oct 19, 2009)

I agree with Vader on this one. It detracts from the story if you have to point out every single person's age in your story. And now with these stricter rules I might as well forget about continuing to post my stories on this site altogether since they both use underage characters to progress them.

I understand that the site's trying to cut back on underage pervertedness. But give the writers here some leeway here, after all, it's OUR stories that are going through the ringer on this site. We conform to this site's standards and then new rules come up and our stories get pulled without any notice or anything.


----------



## Observer (Oct 19, 2009)

Angelstryker:

Just one question - what story of yours got pulled?

As far as I know you only have contributed one and it is still in the Recent Additions forum, here.

If there are any others please advise via PM. I have tried to stay in contact with all authors whose stories were pulled and have, as far as I know, answered every PM and email in that regard.

O

eta: and Vader, I did give you a detailed answer back on 10/4. Please check your records.


----------



## Vader7476 (Oct 19, 2009)

Observer said:


> Angelstryker:
> 
> Just one question - what story of yours got pulled?
> 
> ...



I replied to you and you told me that you would let Conrad know and get back to me about it. You have not done that.


----------



## AngelStryker (Oct 20, 2009)

Observer said:


> Angelstryker:
> 
> Just one question - what story of yours got pulled?
> 
> ...



I didn't say that any of my stories I've posted here have been removed. I'm saying that if I continue my two current stories (Galactic Issues and Growing Problem in the Wasteland) that they would be taken down because underage characters will be showing up in it. With the Fallout 3 story, it's impossible for me to right out all the underage characters due to a town being nothing but little kids and something happening in my very next chapter focuses on two underage characters dealing with something.

I'm with Vader 100% in the fact that these new rules were thrown out here without any say from the people that write the stories. It seems like a couple people got together and decided to stick it to alot of the writers here.


----------

